# what is the worst song from your favourite album?



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2021)

Fire on Kids See Ghosts.

It's a good song, but not the best on the album imo.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 7, 2021)

is there a bad song from "Dark Side of the Moon"?  though, I do like "Wish You Were Here" a lot.  that's the inspiration for my avatar, that is my avatar actually.  listening to either of those albums while smoking weed is the life.  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

speaking of which, my sister bought me a pipe with a huge hole, so it's almost impossible to take big hits without coughing, at least for me.


----------



## Jacobh (Jun 7, 2021)

godreborn said:


> is there a bad song from "Dark Side of the Moon"?  though, I do like "Wish You Were Here" a lot.  that's the inspiration for my avatar, that is my avatar actually.  listening to either of those albums while smoking weed is the life.



Ever see the back of a $20 bill.....?

Have a Cigar is the worst song on Wish You Were Here, and I don’t think that’s much of a question.  It’s still a good song, just all the others are amazing. 

Hard to pick for Dark Side. No real weak songs and they fit together so well as an album.


----------



## Issac (Jun 7, 2021)

godreborn said:


> is there a bad song from "Dark Side of the Moon"?


I personally can't stand "The Great Gig in the Sky", her screaming gets on my nerves. I know most people find it fantastic, but it's just not for me. The rest of the album though <3


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 7, 2021)

Worst song from London Calling is easily Lover's Rock. The album has 18 of the greatest songs ever written then 1 absolutely terrible song. The music for it is horrible the actual premise of the song is horrible (it's basically a song about blow jobs) the lyrics are horrible for instance see the below few lines.

But nobody knows the poor baby's name
But she forgot that thing that she had
(Ohh) To swallow


----------



## godreborn (Jun 7, 2021)

Issac said:


> I personally can't stand "The Great Gig in the Sky", her screaming gets on my nerves. I know most people find it fantastic, but it's just not for me. The rest of the album though <3


The great gig in the sky was actually my ring tone many years ago   I made it myself.  I have default now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2021)

Not sure what my favourite album is...
By and large I hate ballads so when otherwise fun rock and metal acts go in for those I usually hit skip, ditto any "thugs need love too" songs. There are many up there (see the pick two artists/desert island discs thread the other month for more there https://gbatemp.net/threads/if-you-...the-rest-of-your-life-who-would-it-be.532358/ ) but for out and out album as a thing rather than picking songs...

As people generally don't allow me to pick we sold our soul for rock and roll or greatest hits then Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath would have to be my favourite album. 
Not sure what I am counting as the album here as various CDs and LPs get confusing. Going with CD.

No.	Title	Length
1.	"Black Sabbath"
2.	"The Wizard"
3.	"Behind the Wall of Sleep"
4.	"N.I.B."
5.	"Evil Woman" (Crow cover)	
6.	"Sleeping Village"
7.	"Warning" (The Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation cover)
8.	"Wicked World"

So widely regarded as one of the best opening tracks ever, and while some argue heavy metal existed in some form before this song it never less forms the "definitely no later than this" answer to that question.

Quite literally the song of my people.

Perhaps not quite up there with the other two and following track but still something I stop and listen to if it comes on.

The favourite song of many and generally pretty legendary in such circles. I like 2 more but this is right up there behind it.

If there is going to be something I skip then A bit of finger/Sleeping village is going to be it. Doesn't mean I dislike it though and I dare say it is instrumental (hah) in the foundation of doom metal so I might be in for a fight over this one.
Might as well have it here then

Make sure to listen up until past 55 seconds, and again 2:15 or so as things change rather a lot.
Equally it makes a nice thing to have the car if this album is on decelerate from "time dilation is a problem in measuring the speed".

Can't quite get it up there with 1,2 and 4 but never the less a track most bands any other time would be thrilled to make something akin to and I think one of those covers that supplanted the original. Not going to find my finger anywhere near skip should this come up in a rotation though.

Not on the UK LP but on the CD, b-side to their first single and on the US release so I am going to count it. Never the less an amazing track. 

Not sure what I would pick as an album closer between 7 and 8, both feature some top tier instrumental sections though.

Also yes I did listen to most of that while writing this just to be sure. I don't know that it is necessarily an album in the same way that the pink floyd stuff covered above was actively designed to be listened to all the way through, but I do.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

Katty898 said:


> I really love Ramstein, but their songs in English are terrible


I had one of their songs on a cd.  I liked it a lot.  of course, it was in German iirc.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

think @Glyptofane introduced me to that band actually.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

I've only heard one song of theirs, I think, there's some Italian band, think called Frozen Autumn, that's some good stuff.  Glyptofane also introduced me to them.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 27, 2021)

didn't realize the nature of this thread, but this is my favorite frozen autumn song:


----------



## Veho (Oct 27, 2021)

I vaguely remember saying my favourite album was Joe's Garage by Frank Zappa, so I guess Little Green Rosetta.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm...not sure I've got a favorite album. Depends on my mood, really. But at least one's not that hard:

Pearl Jam's "Dirty Frank" (from the album "ten"). I...no. It's only now that I realise it was only on the European version of the album, so at least it's not just my opinion.

I'd also nominate "I shot the sheriff" by Bob Marley (album Legendary). I heard a different version first, so that high pitched intro...I'm still convinced it's just some wrong version that got onto my tracklist somehow. And on every youtube channel now.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Oct 28, 2021)

Well.. We'd be stretching the term 'worst'/'bad' preeetty much here.

 "Duel Monsters" - YGOSD3

The other songs are just so much better.
The one album I always return to. So dang good.
Shinkichi Mitsumune. Genius.

https://vgmdb.net/album/45161


----------

